# Additional info for consideration



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

Does anyone know when the cutoff is for mailing in information to HRD regarding EMT certification or police experience? I think it was May 3rd but want to double check.

Thanks


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes, the deadline is 7 days from the test. All information must be postmarked by May 3rd, 2003. Personally, I would try to get it there before that though. You know how the state loses things? :lol:


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Did we have to submit proof of EMT certification? The instructions never mentioned that, only prior experience credits... guess it couldn't hurt to send it in anyways. I filled the little bubble in but was not aware they needed additional proof as well.

What was that address again? :? 

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Yep, you do need proof. I'm not an EMT, so I'm not sure exactly what that is, but I would assume some sort of state issued certificate or license would be good.

Working the overnight shift at my other job right now. I'm not used to being up this late, this is in-human! :wink:


----------



## ELO (May 24, 2002)

They want a copy of your EMT license (DONT SEND THE ORIGINAL). Im looking for the address (I copied it down Saturday, now just have to remember which pile of stuff I put it in.) Once I find it ill post it. Anyone else out there have it?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

The Commonwealth of Massachusetts
Human Resources Division, Civil Service Unit
One Ashburton Place
Boston, MA 02108

There is a form that goes along with your info to be submitted that you can download from the HRD website.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Yup, copied my EMT card at work and sent it off with the form on Friday afternoon. Since we all know how HRD works, I sent it certified and return receipt to cover my ass.









-Mike


----------

